# New to flounder gigging....



## TheLongshanks88 (Jan 20, 2013)

Anyone care to give me a walkthrough on flounder gigging? What kind of lights, what kind of water environment, best kind of gig....the basics.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

man you got allot of reading to do. Flounder giggers are some of the most tight lipped creatures out there. lol


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Halogens or HPS with a generator. 3-4 prong all thread gig. Low to rising tide, slightly murky to clear water, light winds. Backwaters when the water is warm, cool water everywhere else, cold water go deer hunting.


----------



## TheLongshanks88 (Jan 20, 2013)

Yeah i figured itll take a lot to get from people but i appreciate it thanks.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

There are a million threads in this section that will answer all your questions. I's raining, Set back relax and read through the older post and then ask specific questions.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Cosson Gig !!! best gig in my opinion out there :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

I have a sea striker gig which is awesome. Stainless steel and so long you can poll with it. In fact, i carry it in my boat even on a regular rod n reel fishing trip as it comes in handy in a variety of situations. My only issue is I don't have a boat rigged out for flounder gigging.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Bama Fan said it all. Lots of info
I also agree with halo: cosson gigs, with a boutwell bamboo pole.
Read on brother. Some good stuff here


----------



## castnet (Sep 5, 2012)

*lights etc*

I'm a penny pincher. I bought my lights from Hong Kong. DHGate. They are on the web. Most items you buy come with free shipping and I got mine within a week. I bought 12v 50 watt 4500lm flood lights. Hooked all four up to one battery and had no problem at all. These are waterproof. He also sales a 27 watt that are 2050 lm .I've used then under water and not had much of a problem at all. If you order them from this company, you get a total of three lights for what you will pay for one in the States. The more you buy, the cheaper they are. Either of the above lights will be plenty bright enough to see fish. They are all LEd'S. The big lights you can order in white or warm white. I hope that help you and I really hope it saves you some money. Mike


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I've used then under water and not had much of a problem at all.


What doe THAT mean?


----------



## castnet (Sep 5, 2012)

*Grammer Police*

Sorry, it should have read "them". Any underwater light will sooner or later give you problems in Salt Water. I haven't had any more problems with these than I have with others from other company's. I switched to above water lights this year and so far, I like them better just because when I get in shallow water, they don't bottom out. Just my choice. But these lights they sale are the same ones other people sale for more money on the internet and have them drop shipped to your door. It's a lot cheaper to just buy them yourself.


----------



## jgc (Aug 19, 2013)

In the same place as you with gigging. That said, I tend to believe that physics are going to side with HPF HPS at least until LED's come down in price a bit more. I have played around (not floundering) with HQI metal halides, pc florescent, odno florescent, and LED's. LED's might be more efficient, but so far they have not proven to be the cheapest or brightest route for me.

Just some meandering thoughts. Light gets absorbed pretty fast traveling through clear water, and that much faster if it is not perfectly clear. Above water lights are going to have a lot more efficient throw. Likewise, lights that are perpendicular to the bottom rather than parallel are going to put more lumins on the bottom where the fish are. Imagine reading a page with a light 3 foot away from the paper, but only a couple inches above it - just not much light on the paper.

We probably all want more light than we need. (our predecessors gigged more fish than us, and they used gas lanterns). I understand that we could easily get by with less and Underwater LED's will create less above water light pollution, and will get light more efficiently into the water, run cooler, etc... That said, I am willing to bet the tried and true HPS is going to light up more fish.


----------

